# Chi-Lin



## cashwo (Oct 20, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with Chi-Lin Chuan Fa? It's the only form of Kung-Fu offerend where I live and I am curious.

www.chi-lin.org


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2004)

I haven't heard of it. I looked at the website, but I haven't heard of any of the schools or the sifus. Sorry. Go by and visit them, take a free class and see how it goes.

7sm


----------



## cashwo (Oct 20, 2004)

I stopped by one this past weekend and I also took classes for a very short amount of time from another but I had to move out of state for a job and now that I'm back that place is gone. I really enjoyed that place. This other place looks good too. I think I may start on the first of November.


----------



## RHD (Oct 20, 2004)

cashwo said:
			
		

> I stopped by one this past weekend and I also took classes for a very short amount of time from another but I had to move out of state for a job and now that I'm back that place is gone. I really enjoyed that place. This other place looks good too. I think I may start on the first of November.




Well...
Looking at the website, under "resources" there's another web link.  It lead to another Chi Lin website that had some historical information...

It's a style that some guy made up in the 1970's from his various kenpo related experiences.  I know this will tick off somone, somewhere, but I'm going to come right out and say that this is not what would be considered a Chinese martial art.  The name is psuedo Chinese, and though I am not fluent in any dialect of that language, I know enough to say that they name is somewhat non-sensical and is a bastardization of Kay Lin/unicorn.  

Pretty much, this looks like a Tracy kenpo based martial art with an exotic "Chinese sounding" name.  Whether it's any good or not...I'm not going there.

Mike


----------



## cashwo (Oct 20, 2004)

I wish there were more options in my town.  Someone needs to open up shop in Charleston West Virginia even though it probably wouldn't do any business.  I was getting concerned with lineage and stuff but when you break it down where I live it's all questionable and I've seen almost every school and they all teach the basic stances and really teach about the same thing period.  Places that I would REALLY like to go are a 3-4 hour drive at least.


----------



## cashwo (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, here are my choices.

TKD/Aikido
http://usamaf.com/http://www.usamartialarts.com/

Shaolin-Do
http://www.shaolin-do.com/

Chi-Lin Kung Fu
http://www.chi-lin.org/

TKD
http://www.kangstaekwondo.com/

BJJ
http://gzfs.8m.com/

ANY opinons or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have either seen or have taken from all of these places except for Kang's TKD and BJJ isn't something that want to take. Not that I don't like it but it just isn't for me.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 21, 2004)

Ditto RHD about Chi-Lin... 

As far as the others... what exactly are you looking for in a MA to study?


----------



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

To be honest I thought I knew what I was looking for until I found this message board and started reading posts about what to look for in a school. 

After researching most the schools where I live, I've found that almost all so far has created there own style. Even this one place that I took from for a few years and thought was legit. So now I don't know, I'm kinda confused. 

My main goal is to get healthy. I just found out I have high blood pressure do to being overweight and I'm sure that my cholesterol is horrible too. So now that I'm set with a good paying job and given my health problems I thought now is the perfect time to start training again. I'm older I know I will get more out of it so I do what something that I know is real and not just made up by someone.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 21, 2004)

Dude, you are screwed

Todd


----------



## clfsean (Oct 21, 2004)

Well given what you've said & what I saw from the list you provided, I'd go here... http://usamaf.com/ and go either Aikido or Iaido...


----------



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

That's the conclusion that I am coming.


----------



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

I took classes there for awhile about 7 years ago and last night I was thinking that is where I should go back to and then I found this post today.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6249&highlight=Roger+Jarrett

I still may go there anyways.

THANKS for all the feedback.


----------



## RHD (Oct 21, 2004)

cashwo said:
			
		

> I took classes there for awhile about 7 years ago and last night I was thinking that is where I should go back to and then I found this post today.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6249&highlight=Roger+Jarrett
> 
> ...



Sorry man,
Sometimes it's worth the 3 hour drive.

Mike


----------



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

RHD said:
			
		

> Sorry man,
> Sometimes it's worth the 3 hour drive.
> 
> Mike


Man this sucks.  I would only be able to do that on Saturdays since I work 9-5 Monday through Friday.  I would like to train at least 2 times a week but 3-4 would be ideal.  I guess I'll keep researching.  Any suggestions on places close to Charleston, WV would be great appreciated.  I'm going to post in the TKD and Karate forums now to expand my horizans.  I REALLY want to study a CMA but I can only do what I can do.  :idunno:


----------



## clfsean (Oct 21, 2004)

What else is 3 to 4 hours away? What other cities are available inside that range?


----------



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

clfsean said:
			
		

> What else is 3 to 4 hours away? What other cities are available inside that range?


Columbus, OH
Cincy, OH

Are both about 3-3.5 hours and that's about it.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn... that's a veritable desert for TCMA there....


----------



## cashwo (Oct 22, 2004)

clfsean said:
			
		

> Damn... that's a veritable desert for TCMA there....


HAHAHA, exactly.  I know that the Aikido at the one place has a real lineage and he is a very good teacher at least for me, so I believe I've just about made up my mind.


----------



## cashwo (Nov 2, 2004)

ARGGG!!! This wasteland I am in is starting to get to me :idunno:


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah that stinks. Maybe you should look at doing some traveling for some good weekend seminars or something. That would at least get you learning and allow you to work on it at home on your own time.

7sm


----------



## cashwo (Nov 3, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Yeah that stinks. Maybe you should look at doing some traveling for some good weekend seminars or something. That would at least get you learning and allow you to work on it at home on your own time.
> 
> 7sm


That is a great idea!!!! Thanks, I actually never thought of that. 

I've been trying to find the closest schools and they seem to be about 4 hours away. I'm going to keep trying to find a school that maybe I could go too but it's looking grim. I'm thinking about starting Aikido at a place that's local but I would still love to train in some form of CMA.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 3, 2004)

No problem 

7sm


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 4, 2004)

You might want to check out Ohio University at Athens.  Sometimes universities and/or their student associations will offer CMA classes.  These wouldn't be listed in the yellow pages, and would require some legwork to find.  At least it would be closer to you than Columbus or Cincinnati.  I also know of a Taiji instructor in Chillicothe (teaches privately, out of his home).
Hope this helps.


----------



## cashwo (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> You might want to check out Ohio University at Athens. Sometimes universities and/or their student associations will offer CMA classes. These wouldn't be listed in the yellow pages, and would require some legwork to find. At least it would be closer to you than Columbus or Cincinnati. I also know of a Taiji instructor in Chillicothe (teaches privately, out of his home).
> Hope this helps.


THANKS for the advice!!! That does help. I'll start researching and see what I can find. Chillicothe is about 2 hours from me so that's getting closer.


----------



## Firehawk4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi you could try the Dayton ,Ohio area there is some Kung Fu here there is Sifu Meng who teaches 3 different kinds of Wing Chun they are Chi Sim Weng Chun ,Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun , Yip Man Wing Chun , you can reach him at this website http://home.vtmuseum.org/index.php     I live in Dayton but my Father lives in Jackson Ohio which is about 30 to 45 minutes from Charleston West Virgina  Dayton is about 2 and a half hours from where my Dad lives it really does not take that long to get to Dayton from Southern Ohio there is also a branch school of Sifu Mengs in Cincinnati . And there is Tien Shan Pai a Dragon style of Kung Fu  its a Northern Style here in Dayton .


----------



## cashwo (Dec 1, 2004)

THANKS!!! I will definitley keep this in mind but I have decided to take Aikido at a place locally. I have a M-F 9-5 job so that would make the only day that I could train would be Saturday since it would be almost a 3 1/2 hour trip one way. I was thinking of traveling there to study Toshindo but I need to train more than 1 day a week.

That museum looks amazing. I make take a trip some Saturday just to visit the place. As I do that I will check the mileage and the time and if it looks like I could go there I just might. (Oh yeah, my wife wasn't too hip on the idea of my traveling to Dayton that much. Not training but safety, sooooo)


----------



## kelly keltner (Dec 1, 2004)

I am a little familiar with Chi-Lin. I stress word little. I can go so far as to say that it really isn't like any Tracy's or Parker's kenpo I have seen. If you can find a good sifu I would recomend it. I can personally vouch for sifu Scott Felson's abillties and he would be the one I would got to given the chance. Also I have seen video of the founder I would say given what I saw he was a man of great ability and knowledge.

kelly


----------



## GF9676 (Dec 23, 2004)

To RHD:

Before you comment on something you should really know what you are talking about.  I have been studying and teaching Chi Lin Kenpo/Chi Ling Pai Gung Fu for the last 10 years, and it's obvious from your comments that you like to make general assumptions based on the book's cover.  Chi Lin is a family of martial arts and is not a Tracy or Parker based Kenpo system.  And yes, the art is very heavily influenced by the Chinese art of Gung Fu, which you may have heard of.  It's this combination of Gung Fu and Kenpo that forms the backbone of this amazing art.  Also Chi Lin is a dialect version of Ki-Lin, or Kirin in ancient Chinese mythology.  You were right when you said you would tick someone off somewhere.  Do you home work next time, or do not make any baseless comments.

Gerard


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 23, 2004)

Mod. Note.
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Adam C
-MT Moderator-


----------



## GF9676 (Dec 23, 2004)

I believe that was polite and respectful.


----------



## RHD (Dec 23, 2004)

GF9676 said:
			
		

> To RHD:
> 
> Before you comment on something you should really know what you are talking about.  I have been studying and teaching Chi Lin Kenpo/Chi Ling Pai Gung Fu for the last 10 years, and it's obvious from your comments that you like to make general assumptions based on the book's cover.  Chi Lin is a family of martial arts and is not a Tracy or Parker based Kenpo system.  And yes, the art is very heavily influenced by the Chinese art of Gung Fu, which you may have heard of.  It's this combination of Gung Fu and Kenpo that forms the backbone of this amazing art.  Also Chi Lin is a dialect version of Ki-Lin, or Kirin in ancient Chinese mythology.  You were right when you said you would tick someone off somewhere.  Do you home work next time, or do not make any baseless comments.
> 
> Gerard



So Chi Lin isn't developed from the Tracy system and the info from the website is falsified?  Oh well, the are a lot of fringe systems out there...

Mike


----------



## RHD (Dec 23, 2004)

GF9676 said:
			
		

> To RHD:
> 
> Before you comment on something you should really know what you are talking about.  I have been studying and teaching Chi Lin Kenpo/Chi Ling Pai Gung Fu for the last 10 years, and it's obvious from your comments that you like to make general assumptions based on the book's cover.  Chi Lin is a family of martial arts and is not a Tracy or Parker based Kenpo system.  And yes, the art is very heavily influenced by the Chinese art of Gung Fu, which you may have heard of.  It's this combination of Gung Fu and Kenpo that forms the backbone of this amazing art.  Also Chi Lin is a dialect version of Ki-Lin, or Kirin in ancient Chinese mythology.  You were right when you said you would tick someone off somewhere.  Do you home work next time, or do not make any baseless comments.
> 
> Gerard




From Chi Lin web resources...


"No one can speak about the history of Chi Lin without also speaking about Master Dennis R. Decker. "Sifu" was Chi Lin. It was his art and way of fighting that distinguished him from other martial artists. A great amount of knowledge and understanding in the martial arts came from this man. 

He was born November 15, 1942 in Somerville, New Jersey. He started martial arts training with his father who learned Judo when he was in the military. *While in High School, from 1958-1962 at Bridgewater Raritan High, he continued to study Judo and attained his first black belt rank. Then he studied Kempo at a local Tracy Kempo School. * 

He joined the military after High School and continued to study the marital arts intensely. When Master Decker practiced the fighting skills he was learning, he would experiment. He would concentrate on what he was doing and he would try many different variations to the movements he was doing. What different ways could he attack, how could he sneak inside and hit with explosive power. Distance, timing, speed, energy, mass in motion. Dose it work better tensed or relaxed? And, at what times would that be different? How can he attack the circulatory system? How can he attack someone's ability to breath? How can he fight a powerful opponent much larger then himself? Et.

He found that the most deceptive methods would usually work. *They came from Natural Body Movements.This is how Chi Lin developed.*"

So what family of Chinese martial arts is this from?  Ancient Chinese secret...

Mike


----------



## GF9676 (Dec 27, 2004)

Notice the difference in the spelling. Kenpo - Kempo...  If you would like a lesson in kempo please just ask.... and if you want to know about Decker please just ask.... but do not be disrespectful. 

Master Biles


----------



## RHD (Dec 27, 2004)

GF9676 said:
			
		

> Notice the difference in the spelling. Kenpo - Kempo...  If you would like a lesson in kempo please just ask.... and if you want to know about Decker please just ask.... but do not be disrespectful.
> 
> Master Biles



Master Biles...
I don't want to know about Mr. Decker.  Kenpo-Kempo?  What is the difference?  How does that make this a CMA?  How am I being disrespectful?  Is it disrespectful to point out the truth?  Again I ask, which family of Chinese martial arts does this Chi Lin come from?  Have you researched this yourself or are you basing your information off of what you were told without looking into it?

Mike


----------



## KENPOJOE (Dec 27, 2004)

cashwo said:
			
		

> Is anyone familiar with Chi-Lin Chuan Fa? It's the only form of Kung-Fu offerend where I live and I am curious.
> 
> www.chi-lin.org



Hi Folks!
My main experience into Chi Lin was through Long Time nationally rated tournament competitor Terry Creamer [of the Budwiser and Atlantic oil Karate Teams]. I had read about his study in Isshin Ryu Karate and Chi Lin Kung Fu from Karate Illustrated magazine in the 1980's and asked him about it when I would see him at national tournaments in New England. He was shocked and surprised that I knew about Chi Lin in the first place as it is not a well known style of CMA and I watched him compete in soft style division and senior division where he performed a Hung Gar tiger/crane set and a Kwando form that were both traditional chinese as well as one of the chi lin sets that was definitely southern kung fu influenced. I know there was a studio in virginia beach,va that I was going to visit and find out info on the style but did not get a chance to do so. Mr. Creamer still teaches isshin ryu and can probably answer questions regarding Chi lin for you!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Seig (Dec 27, 2004)

cashwo said:
			
		

> Columbus, OH
> Cincy, OH
> 
> Are both about 3-3.5 hours and that's about it.


What about Morgantown, Clarksburg, or Bridgeport?


----------



## cashwo (Dec 27, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> What about Morgantown, Clarksburg, or Bridgeport?


Still sbout 3 for me as I live in Charleston.  I've been very luck and have hooked up with some people that are an ATG for Straight Blast Gym and I am having an absolute blast as well as taking Judo and Aikido at a place about 10 minutes away.  I was interested in the school in Morgantown but that is still very far for me.


----------



## Seig (Dec 27, 2004)

I believe Kempo is the Japanese translation of the Kanji while Kenpo is Chinese


----------



## Seig (Dec 27, 2004)

cashwo said:
			
		

> Still sbout 3 for me as I live in Charleston. I've been very luck and have hooked up with some people that are an ATG for Straight Blast Gym and I am having an absolute blast as well as taking Judo and Aikido at a place about 10 minutes away. I was interested in the school in Morgantown but that is still very far for me.


I haven't been to Charleston in about 10 years but am in Clarksburg at least once a year.


----------



## RHD (Dec 28, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> I believe Kempo is the Japanese translation of the Kanji while Kenpo is Chinese



Well actually...

I believe both are really about the same thing and are usually a term applied to Okinawan based arts.  Granted, there is some Chinese base to these arts, they've been karatefied/changed too much to really be in touch with thier CMA roots.

Mike


----------

